# Duda Sobre Amplificador UCOA KX1000



## apellidojudio (Jun 8, 2019)

Me llegó este ampli viejo, que parece bastante potente. Es monoaural, tiene 4 canales. Quería consultarles si alguno tiene alguna data sobre la ficha técnica porque la ignoro completamente. Saludos y gracias.


----------



## Fogonazo (Jun 8, 2019)

No son 4 canales, son 4 entradas y una salida

*Edit:*
Quita la cubierta y consigue unas buenas fotos del equipo donde se vea bien y en foco la/las plaquetas.


----------



## dmc (Jun 8, 2019)

Esos amplificadores Ucoa modelo KX1000 salieron al mercado con dos tipos de placas de potencia levemente diferentes desde fábrica.
Deberías hacerle caso a lo te dice Fogonazo, sacale unas fotos a las placas por ambos lados para ver de cual estamos hablando.


----------



## Rorschach (Jun 8, 2019)

El Amplificador presentado, está publicado a la venta en Mercado libre, al menos las imágenes son las mismas    :  Amplificador Ucoa Kx 1000 Mono 4 Canales / Mics - $ 4.200,00

Por otro lado, me parece, quizás este equivocado , y si mal no recuerdo ......, el Ucoa KX1000 me parece que es de estado solido , y esta sección es Audio :Tecnología valvular.-

Saludos Cordiales
Rorschach


----------



## Fogonazo (Jun 8, 2019)

Rorschach dijo:


> El Amplificador presentado, está publicado a la venta en Mercado libre, al menos las imágenes son las mismas    :  Amplificador Ucoa Kx 1000 Mono 4 Canales / Mics - $ 4.200,00
> 
> Por otro lado, me parece, quizás este equivocado , y si mal no recuerdo ......, el Ucoa KX1000 me parece que es de estado solido , y esta sección es Audio :Tecnología valvular.-
> 
> ...


Ese amplificador es transistorizado, estimo unos 70W (máximo).
No distingo que transistores de salida posee, pero por la edad seguramente unos 2N3055.
Para la época en que fue fabricado eso era un montón de watts. 

Y efectivamente *NO *tiene nada que hacer en el sub-Foro de tecnología valvulosa


----------

